# Celebrity Scent Lovers?



## MizzTropical (Dec 22, 2009)

I just realized the only scents I ever really love enough to purchase a full sized bottle of~are celebrity perfumes! Mariah Carey, JLO, Gwen Stefani, Britney Spears...I guess I have the taste of a highschool girl or something lol. Their always foody,sweet candy,caramel,vanilla,coconutty scents. I've been sampling tons of higher end perfumes lately and I'm just not loving anything. And it's not just the celebrity influence either, I just seriously haven't found a non-celeb scent I've loved yet. 

Is anyone else like me? lol


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 22, 2009)

lol i'am not big into perfumes but ive found myself using celebrity scents - i love glow by JLO but my ultimate fav is Celine Dion Sensational - i love it, i always get asked what iam wearing when i have it on its amazing! i have non-celeb owned ones too such as hugo boss red which is ok and some other ones i dont even remember then name of! my fav perfume all of all time is burberry weekend - if u havent tried that, ur life is missing something! lol!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 22, 2009)

Most of the perfumes that I have a high end, mainly Salvatorre Ferragamo since my brother works there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only celebrity type perfume that I own is Harajuku girls - I have the set of them that I received last year and I love them! I'm not sure if I own any other celebrity perfumes though.. *thinks*


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 22, 2009)

The only celebrity scent that I own is Paris Hilton, and it is my everyday scent!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2009)

i love celebrity scents.. even when i dislike the celebrity!  i also love bath and body works stuff, i reach for it way more than my higher end stuff..  a lot of my higher end stuff smells like perfume and i (like you it sounds) perfer the sweet sugary smells.. my all time favorite is pink sugar though (but i love jessica simpson fancy!)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 23, 2009)

I like some of them..but I think alot of them are gross. I like the jessica simpson fancy collection, paris hilton heiress, and there's a few JLO ones I like.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ Yea there are some that gross me out a bit.. I do not like all of Britney's scents but don't mind a few.. same with Paris Hilton but I do like some a lot.  the truth is i like really simple frangerences, the complex ones seem a bit heavy to me.


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 23, 2009)

the only one i liked so far from celebs is the one i smelled today.. this spanish girl in my job had it and she let me smell.. it was so nice, she said she doesn't know what its called but she thinks its chocolate night (pretty sure there's no jlo one called that) and she also said it was in a silver package... so, no clue 

other than that, a lot that i've checked out always smelled kinda cheapy

i still haven't smelled j. simpson's but i want to... off topic, but i think a lot of the shoes from her line are so hot!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 8, 2010)

I love celebtrity scents - and I've found they are more appealing to a wider demographic than many high end perfumes. I hate anything Chanel - it reminds me of granny perfume. Dior I like many of but dont tolerate well, almost all of them give me shocking migraines (as do many others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I am in love with JS Fancy!! And I adore MC M, Luscious Pink and her Forever is just divine! I love almost all of Britneys as well (though Curious didnt do it for me!), Midnight Fantasy is one of my faves!! In fact the only high end perfume I frequently repeat purchase is Flowerbomb, and will continue to do so - its a classy fragrance that I never get sick of. I've tried so many others, and they were less than memorable.


----------



## Shanti (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't discriminate when it comes to fragrances, and I actually like quite a few celebrity scents.
My fave so far has to be Harajuku Lovers - Baby. I looove it.
I also like Jessica Simpson Fancy.
Yeah, those are the only celebrity scents I own. If I had the extra cash though, I'd get Miami Glow by J.Lo for summer and Harajuku Lovers - Love.

The only Britney Spears scent I liked was the original Fantasy... everything else, blech.


----------

